# Treeing Terriers



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a 1yr schnauzer that I want to make a hunting dog. I know they were bred to hunt rats for farmers. Ive done some drags with him and he does a good job tracking but not so good treeing. Does anyone know if he might make a decent rabbit or squirrel dog or am I wasting my time and money?


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone..........

Im thirteen , my parents wont let me have a hound so Im trying to make the best at whats at hand

Please help me!!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

OK teach the dog to come when called if he does that. go to the next step which is find some squirells.

The easiest if its available is a park near your home go early in the morning and have him a leash. Sit at the base of a tree and hold him on the leash letting him watch squirells. When he gets interested release him and let him chase them up the trees try to wait until the squirells are far enough from a tree that he almost catches them.

Once he shows a strong interest, and by that I mean he chases and dances around under the tree watching the squirell up in the tree probably yiping or barking at it, then take him to a woods with squirells and when he chases one up a tree shoot it out for him.

Make sure that hes really jazzed up and that you kill the squirell so it falls immediately and hes distracted enough by the squirell falling that it overcomes any fear of the gun shot. If you have a strong pellet rifle start with that, any dog will hunt squirells your biggest obstacle is preventing gunshyness.

*Shoot only once if you use a firearm if you miss go find another squirell don't keep firing up in the tree you will end up with a gunshy dog*. a 20 guage shotgun with a modified choke and number 4 shot would be a good idea. Its important that when you shoot the squirell falls immediately.

After the dog understands a gun shot means a squirell will fall you can start hunting him. Don't take him with anyone but yourself the first season, you don't want multiple gunshots to scare him and make him gunshy. Try to make your first shot a killing shot so don't take iffy shots
Just you and the dog his first year, good luck.


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Ill try it and see how it works.


----------

